# How I made a fierce Lunging Dog prop out of the gentle motorized reindeer decoration!



## Death Wraith (Aug 31, 2005)

The final prop "on-set"


----------



## Ducati250Single (Oct 10, 2014)

I am impressed. Very good job!


----------



## SaltwaterServr (Jul 28, 2014)

Love it. Not surprised there is breakage considering the violence of the head shaking.

Typing out loud here, but in my head I'm envisioning a zombie chained to a table by it's legs, then when activated it "tears" itself in half and thrashes its arms at you.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Simply amazing movement and the sound is spot on. I think your prop is a hundred times better than store bought for several reasons. But the main one is that your establishing a knowledge base of animatronics that will allow you to build stuff that could never be bought and could only be dreamed up in your own mind.


----------



## Marza (Sep 21, 2014)

I love it, awesome job. I want something like that too for my next years party


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

gr8 execution!

although, i personally wish mean dog props weren't made ... there are many tots that, for whatever reason, have a fear of dogs and this just reinforces that fear

guess, i'm a softie for animals

again, dw, amazing action on the prop ... this wasn't a personal attack against you ...

amk


----------



## Death Wraith (Aug 31, 2005)

wanted to give you an update from last night at the haunt. The proper triggered close to 200 times. No damage and good movement throughout the night. Not too bad for home build I guess. Looking forward to read doing a rebuild for next year.


----------



## jonnyci (Mar 1, 2011)

Great job. Let us know how the re-work with the mouth movement works out. I was going to attempt the same thing with a giant stuffed gorilla for our Carnevil theme but couldn't come up the right solemoids


----------



## Die N Rott (Jan 3, 2010)

I LOVE this!!! I'm hoping it's not too difficult for my husband to tackle, because I REALLY want one in my yard haunt. I'm just imagining the screams.


----------



## zombieprincess (Nov 1, 2013)

Very nice! It looks great. I might have to figure one out for a zombie dog next year. If I hit goodwill or thrift stores after Christmas then I might could get some cheap reindeer.


----------



## DvlsToy (Apr 6, 2012)

I really wanna build one of these. I lucked out during the Wal-mart clearance and grabbed a animated Doe... got home and noticed it's not the same one you used... Until I pulled it out of the box and it was boxed wrong! Inside was a Buck! 

Prop looks awesome. I may have some questions for you once I get this underway.


----------



## Robin Graves (Aug 12, 2011)

Man that looks GREAT wish I had the skills to build stuff. I want to try and build some sort of prop this year.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Fanfreakintastic!!! Amazing movement! Like Col Fright said...store bought doesn't touch what you've created...
..here puppy puppy


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Pretty cool !


----------



## Death Wraith (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks everybody! I'm usually not that active on the boards during the "off-season" but I'll try to keep checking and help out anybody who wants to try this. It's not that tough. I'm not mechanically inclined but the help on these boards is fantastic.


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

Nice build! Although not a fan of pneumatics (for cost reasons) this is one prop that really makes a case for using it. No way I could get that nice head thrashing movement with a wiper motor. The audio if great, and having it straining against the chain really sells it, too!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

OMG Cujo! Loved your concept and it sure looked great and ran great in the video. Kudos on the build!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

What the ?? Wow! Had not seen this thread, this is awesome, great execution, so jealous, wonder if you had to put a price, how much would it go for?


----------



## Revenant (Feb 24, 2009)

I featured this on the "Mad Props for Props" segment on the Hauntcast: Post Mortem episode which was released last week (and is free, like all the rest of the archives.) The segment is at around the 2:24:45 mark.

http://hauntcast.net/


----------



## Death Wraith (Aug 31, 2005)

Wow, thanks a lot Revenant! That's way cool!


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

This is AMAZING! Great Job, one thing, I think the head movement is a tad excessive and the sequence is a tad long. But, I loved how you made this like a real dog instead of a wolf. Very realistic!


----------

